# Thanks to the Powers that be (Ode to the new WF)



## Chesters Daughter (May 25, 2010)

Pockets were robbed
of their worth
to afford our fair lady
life through rebirth.

Altered, she stands
sure and proud
finally freed
of her burial shroud.

I hear her breath
and am elated
the efforts of three
have duly sated

my desire to see
our lady shine
whether through
short story
or a poorly writ rhyme. (which this is:wink


----------



## Baron (May 25, 2010)

> Pockets were robbed


  What causes that assumption?

I appreciate the sentiment (I think).


----------



## Gumby (May 25, 2010)

The Lovely Green Lady does deserve a new poem praising her grace! And rebirth is exactly what it has been. Good job!


Maybe you should change that first line to  "the pockets were Rob's"  :lone:

or maybe... the pockets of Rob'er Baron  :-\"


----------



## rainhands (May 25, 2010)

"the pockets were Rob's" Ha!

I took the first line simply to mean that the price asked for the site was overly expensive, which, from talks before the transition, it seemed to be? At any rate, the sentiment seems to be whole-hearted praise.


----------



## MaggieG (May 25, 2010)

This is too cute Hun

and far better than wayyyyyyy too many "odes" I have read


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 28, 2010)

My apologies to all, yet again. My computer and I took a nosedive simultaneously. She was actually dead until today, while I only wished I were.:wink: I see you've all been busy bees and left a fantastic trail of honey for me to sample. I'll tend to all as soon as possible, it's a bit difficult to focus while wrapped in the necessary embrace of narcotics. God, I hope I'm making sense. Thanks to all who replied to any of my threads, will reply in depth as soon as circumstances permit. Nice to have you back Paul (wacker).

Dear Rob, My assumption was based upon the fact that considering the dilapidated state she was in, even ten bucks was too much. Thanks so much again. You've enticed the masses back to my playground, I grew weary of playing alone (notice I didn't say with myself, I'm finally learning.)


Dear Cindy, I wrote this off the cuff and didn't even notice the Rob robbed thing. Love your suggestions, will play with it when I'm not so sedated or stoned or whatever one calls this. Thanks, love.


Dear Rainhands, You are correct, that's exactly what I meant, the duality was an accident, albeit, a nice one. Definitely a message of heartfelt praise, without this lady I'd still be completely clueless.


Dear Maggie, Thanks, love, I needed that.

I'll try to pop back to sample the honey a little later, I'm too spacey right now. Miss you all.

All my best, which isn't worth too much at the moment.
Lisa


----------



## SilverMoon (May 28, 2010)

Lisa, just caught this! A terrific tribute. WF is nice and shiny, now, and deserves the words from the woman who has a sparking way with them even when not feeling up to par! Feel better. Laurie


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 29, 2010)

Dear Laurie, Thanks love. When I logged on that morning and saw all of the activity I'd missed, I typed up my thoughts and hit submit. Most certainly not my best, but the immediacy of the sentiment was completely honest, so I guess that counts for something. Appreciate your well wishes, I am feeling a lot better today. I'm happy about that, thought I would be flat on my back for much longer.

*hugs*
Lisa


There are still a ton of pieces I have to catch up on, but like the poetry, the chores have piled up. I have to do a little housework before this burst of steam evaporates. I'll be back later to get to everyone.


----------

